
Tencent facial recognition algorithm finds a missing child after 19 years - baybal2
http://szdaily.sznews.com/MB/content/201906/20/content_674731.html
======
baybal2
More in Chinese
[http://in.sznews.com/content/mb/2019-06/19/content_22185256....](http://in.sznews.com/content/mb/2019-06/19/content_22185256.htm)

------
snvzz
It's amazing what they're able to fabricate to try and paint surveillance in a
positive light.

